# Aktueller Stand - Forensoftware



## dariyos (4 November 2011)

*Aktueller Stand der neuen Software:**

..was bisher getan wurde:*
-Ugrade auf vBulletin Vers.: 4.1.7
-Sicherheitspatch: Patch Level 1
-Sicherheitspatch: Patch Level 2
-Sicherheitspatch: Patch Level 3

*Add-ons (aktiviert):*
-Template Modification System (Update auf Version 1.2.0 Beta 4)
-Beitrags Danke Hack Vers: 7.82
-DB Click & Search Vers: 1.0.3
-E-Impressum Vers: 2.1.2
-Skimlinks-Add-on 2.0.7
-Themenstarter Kennzeichnung 3.2.0
-vBulletin-Blog
-vBulletin Membermap

*Add-ons (deaktiviert):*
-vBulletin CMS (Startseite - wird nicht benötigt)
-vBulletin Lexikon (funktionsfähig - Team für die Verwaltung wird noch aufgestellt + Rechteverteilung)
-Wer war heute online
-Ähnliche Themen Mod
-Titel zu allen Unterseiten: Beispiel: "SPS-Forum - Simatic" anstatt nur "Simatic" _*"vBSEO bedingt, wird nicht installiert*_"

*Anpassungen:*
-neue Styles zur Auswahl _*"erledigt*_"
-Schriftfarben der Styles wurden angepasst  _*"erledigt*_"
-Sidebar wurde installiert _*"erledigt*_"
-Suchfunktion _*"erledigt*_"
-Avatars in Benutzerliste _*"erledigt*_"
-Beitrags Danke > 1000 "Danke" an Seitenlayout angepasst _*"erledigt*_"
-Direktes Antworten (kein Klick erforderlich - kompletter Edior unter "Erweitert") _*"erledigt*_"
-Logo _*"erledigt*_"
-Favicon _*"erledigt*_"
-Chatfunktion _*"erledigt*_"
-neues Logo mit dem Motto "Wissen ist das einzige Gut, das sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt!" - _*"erledigt*_"
-Sicherheitspatch Patch Level 2 _*"erledigt*_"
-Favicon  _*"erledigt*_"
-Direkt-Antworten Hack_*"erledigt*_"
-Shoutbox_*"erledigt*_"
-CODE Button im "Direkt Antworten" Fenster _*"erledigt*_"
-neue Styles mit anderen Menüansichten und Buttons _*"erledigt*_" (insgesamt 8 Styles zur Auswahl)
-Themenstarter Kennzeichnung Update auf 3.2.0 _*"erledigt*_"
-Schriftfarbe "Chatbox" der verschiedenen Styles anpassen_* "erledigt*_"
-Mobile Version _*"erledigt*_"
-Tapatalk vBulletin Plugin _*"erledigt*_"
 -Membermap Fehlerbehebung _*"erledigt*_"
-Funktion für neue Tabs in der Navi _*"erledigt*_"
-Buttons neu eingefärbt (kräftiger) _*"erledigt*_"
-Mitgliederkarte wird im Profil angezeigt_* "erledigt*_"
-Banner Rotating System _*"erledigt*_"
-Flashcounter (nur für Admins) _*"erledigt*_"
-"+Antworten" Button _*"erledigt *_- funktioniert bei Doppelklick auf den Button"
-PM nur alle 10 Minuten _*"erledigt *_- umgestellt auf 3 Minuten"
-max. connections hochschrauben - "der bekannte Datenbank-Fehler verhindern"... _*"erledigt *_
-Spam-O-Matic _*"erledigt*_"
-Beitrags-Danke Übersicht _*"erledigt*_"
-Forum optimiert / beschleunigt
-*10 Styles zur Auswahl*

Mobile Version
 
blue style 
vB4 Standard Style
 
blue style 2 
orange style
 
dark blue style
 
Breeze
 
Dark Green Outline
 
Back to Basics
 
DarkVision White 
 *..noch im Aufbau:*
-Suchfunktion verbessern *in Arbeit*
-vBulletin Lexikon Teamaufstellung, Verwaltung und Rechteverteilung
-Lösung der Werbebanner (evtl. andere Platzierung) *"Notlösung - Werbung über dem Header"*

*..nicht kompatibel:*
-vbGooglemap Member Edition *"nicht kompatibel mit vb 4"*

Dieser Text wird nach und nach editiert, sobald etwas "erledigt" wurde...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2011)

An den Überschriften müsst ihr noch Arbeiten, Das Sie nicht abgeschnitten werden.


Bei Themen mit vielen Beiträgen, werden die Auswahl für die seitenauswahl durch das
Klammersymbol oder andere Markierungen überdeckt, so kann Mann nicht immer direkt zur
letzten Seite klicken


Wenn jetzt sowieso gerade die Forensoftware überarbeitet wird, wie ist es mit der Intregation von
Software, die Smart Phones unterstützt.

*edit by admin:*

bitte um Screenshots der ersten beiden Punkte.
 zu Punkt 3: eine mobile Version kam mir auch schon in den Sinn, wird vom Team noch intern besprochen.


----------



## MarkusP (5 November 2011)

*Mitgliederkarte*

Bei mir funktioniert das Eintragen in die Karte nicht:




*edit by admin: *

komisch, diese Fehlermeldung trat bisher nicht auf. Werd ich überprüfen. Tritt dies auch bei anderen auf?


----------



## M-Ott (6 November 2011)

Links in Beiträgen sind kaum erkennbar (siehe als Beispiel den verlinkten Beitrag unter "andere Gründe").
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?49448-Völlig-losgelöst-–-von-der-Erde&p=361309#post361309


*edit by admin:*

das ist Style abhängig - betrifft derzeit blue style, werde die Farbe der Links in einem Post ändern.


----------



## 190B (6 November 2011)

Das auf der Hauptseite rechts neben den Themen der Foren ein-/ausklappbare Menu bleibt nicht einklappt, wenn man sich erneut im Forum anmeldet.

In der Hauptmenuleiste oben fehlt mir unter "Nützliche Links" das alte, lieb gewonnene "Alle Foren als gelesen kennzeichnen".

*edit by admin: *

- die sidebar ist in den Einstellungen auf aktiv.
- "alle Foren als gelesen kennzeichnen"  ist unter "Was ist neu" 
...hat sich in dem Fall geklärt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2011)

Könnte Mann das Menü <Nützliche Links> nicht oben neben der Migliederkarte, 
für alle Ansichten permanet anordneten. Neben <Was ist Neu>, ist <Wer ist Online>
und <Heutige Beiträge> bei mir auf jeden Fall, einer de häufigsten betätigten Menüs. 
Zur Zeit muss man oft erst in die Hauptansicht, mir persönlich ist das zu viel geklicke.

*edit by admin:*

das ist Style-abhängig, wie schon angekündigt kommt ein komplett neuer Style zur Auswahl rein, der evtl auch ne andere Menüansicht hat.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 November 2011)

*Links zu anderen Foren*

Unter Mirgliederkarte werden Links zu anderen Foren gezeigt. Könnte man das auf Technik-Themen einschränken #

*edit by admin:*

diese Werbung kommt von dem Add-on vbMemberMap. Eigentlich sowieso unwichtig...


----------



## Kai (6 November 2011)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich kopiere einen Text aus einem Beitrag in die Zwischenablage:




Wenn ich jetzt den kopierten Text aus der Zwischenablage in den Editor unter "Direkt antworten" einfüge, steht der Text im Editor
nicht linksbündig sondern wird nach rechts eingerückt. Das Einrücken lässt sich auch nicht rückgängig machen.




Genau dasselbe passiert auch im Editor unter "Erweitert". Auch hier steht der eingefügte Text im Editor nicht linksbündig sondern
wird nach rechts eingerückt. Auch hier lässt sich das Einrücken nicht rückgängig machen.




Gruß Kai

System:

Windows XP Professional SP3
Internet Explorer 8


----------



## Kai (6 November 2011)

Nächstes Problem:

Den letzten Beitrag habe ich im Editor unter "Erweitert" geschrieben.

Nachdem ich im Editor auf "Vorschau" gegangen bin, wurde der Text zwar in der Vorschau angezeigt, gleichzeitig wurde der Text
aber aus dem Editor gelöscht, d. h. im Editor stand plötzlich kein Text mehr.

Dieses ist mir heute bereits das zweite Mal passiert.




Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (6 November 2011)

Kai schrieb:


> Nachdem ich im Editor auf "Vorschau" gegangen bin, wurde der Text zwar in der Vorschau angezeigt, gleichzeitig wurde der Text
> aber aus dem Editor gelöscht, d. h. im Editor stand plötzlich kein Text mehr.



Nachtrag:

Der Text im Editor ist nur scheinbar gelöscht.

Wenn ich im Internet Explorer 8 auf "Aktualisieren (F5)" gehe ist der Text im Editor wieder da.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Junior (7 November 2011)

Ich komme bei der Mitgliederkarte bis zum Eintragungsbildschirm.
wenn ich meinen Standort eingebe und auf Eintrag speichern drücke wird der Bildschirm zwar aktualisiert aber es erscheint wieder der Eintragungsbildschirm.
Die Karte sehe ich nur wenn ich mich abmelde.


----------



## Junior (7 November 2011)

Ich muss mich berichtigen. Ich kann mich nicht mehr abmelden.


----------



## Cerberus (7 November 2011)

Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn in den Threads die Threadersteller wieder als solche markiert werden.


----------



## mst (7 November 2011)

Diese Meldunk kommt öfters wenn auf "zurück" gehe, obwohl ich nichts im Editor gschrieben habe:


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn in den Threads die Threadersteller wieder als solche markiert werden.



Yep, dem schließe ich mich an, da muß man nicht ständig im ersten Beitrag nachsehen!!!


----------



## Züttu (7 November 2011)

Ich weiss nicht ob die Frage schon aufgetaucht ist oder nicht, aber wäre es möglich das Forum über Tapatalk (Android App) verfügbar zu machen?


----------



## pjoddi (7 November 2011)

Bestätige das Problem von Junior aus Post #11.
Ist bei mir genau so.
Die Mitgliederkarte - übrigends eine schöne Funktion - kann ich auch nur sehen, wenn ich abgemeldet bin.


----------



## Junior (7 November 2011)

Hallo Pjoddi,
kannst Du dich denn abmelden. (Ich immer noch nicht)
Ich komme nur über Google unangemeldet rein.


----------



## MatMer (7 November 2011)

@Junior
Ich hab das gleiche Problem mit der Karte, allerdings kann ich mich abmelden


----------



## pjoddi (7 November 2011)

@Junior
Ja, Abmeldung funktioniert normal über den Button ganz rechts oben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2011)

Das mit der Mitgliederkarte ist Blöd, Funktioniert ja genau andersherum wie es sollte. Normal dürften nur Angemeldete User schauen wo
der Forumskollege sitzt. Was mir noch Aufgefallen ist, in Ostrach wird davon ausgeganen, das nicht nur Griechenland aus der EU fliegt 
und diese nur noch aus Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich besteht. Schön wäre es schon wenn trotzdem die vlt. nicht mehr EU länder 
wie Holland, Polen, Belgien oder Dänemark (alleine nur wegen JasperMP) angezeigt würden.

Ich hoffe mein Beitrag wird nicht wieder gelöscht, das gab es vor dem Wechsel auf die neuen Foren Software auch noch nicht.


----------



## Junior (7 November 2011)

Das Abmelden funktioniert hervorragend.
Dann erscheint das:
Du hast dich erfolgreich vom Forum abgemeldet.
Alle Cookies wurden dazu gelöscht. 
Wenn ich dann : "zur Startseite des Forums wechseln" anklicke erscheint Das:

Ups! Dieser Link scheint nicht zu funktionieren.*Vorschläge:*

Gehen Sie zu www.­sps-­forum.­*de* .
www.sps-forum.de nach forum php UNDEFINED] durchsuchen
Suche bei Google:
Wenn ich dann www.­sps-­forum.­*de* . anklicke bin ich wieder angemeldet.

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.

Korea ist schön.
Ich geh gleich zu Bett.


----------



## 190B (7 November 2011)

mst schrieb:


> Diese Meldunk kommt öfters wenn auf "zurück" gehe, obwohl ich nichts im Editor gschrieben habe:
> Anhang anzeigen 15769



Hallo mst,

erhalte die selbe Fehlermeldung bei Forumswechsel oder Seiten innerhalb eines Forums. Hatte das auch gemeldet, mein Beitrag wurde aber gelöscht.


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2011)

190B schrieb:


> Hallo mst,
> 
> erhalte die selbe Fehlermeldung bei Forumswechsel oder Seiten innerhalb eines Forums. Hatte das auch gemeldet, mein Beitrag wurde aber gelöscht.



Da würde ich aber keine böse Absicht sehen, sondern eher vermuten, dass der Admin die Beiträge löscht, wenn er sie abgearbeitet hat. Das Problem scheint aber weiter zu bestehen (bei mir zumindest nicht, da läuft das korrekt), also bitte noch einmal melden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da würde ich aber keine böse Absicht sehen, sondern eher vermuten, dass der Admin die Beiträge löscht, wenn er sie abgearbeitet hat. Das Problem scheint aber weiter zu bestehen (bei mir zumindest nicht, da läuft das korrekt), also bitte noch einmal melden.



Von einen guten Forums Kollegen habe ich heute morgen eine PN bekommen,
das ihn die Zensur nicht passt und das sich hier user anscheinend nicht mehr abmelden
können. Ihn kommt das Neue Forum wie die alte DDR vor


----------



## M-Ott (7 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Von einen guten Forums Kollegen habe ich heute morgen eine PN bekommen,
> das ihn die Zensur nicht passt und das sich hier user anscheinend nicht mehr abmelden
> können. Ihn kommt das Neue Forum wie die alte DDR vor


Und Denunzianten, die alles gleich an die Sta.. äh... Admins weitergeben, gibt's auch schon.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Und Denunzianten, die alles gleich an die Sta.. äh... Admins weitergeben, gibt's auch schon.



Wer den Michael, nicht das ich hier jemanden etwas falsches in den Thread schreibe.


----------



## M-Ott (7 November 2011)

Mir würde jemand einfallen, der drei Posts weiter oben brühwarm Nörgeleien an die Admins gemeldet hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Mir würde jemand einfallen, der drei Posts weiter oben brühwarm Nörgeleien an die Admins gemeldet hat.



Du meinst Ralle? Nein der ist ein guter, auch wenn er in der Ostzone aufgewachsen ist!


----------



## M-Ott (7 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du meinst Ralle? Nein der ist ein guter, auch wenn er in der Ostzone aufgewachsen ist!


Knapp daneben! Eins weiter unten!


----------



## dariyos (7 November 2011)

@ Junior & 190B, erscheint die "Editor"-Meldung auch im Firefox Browser? In den Screenshots, die ich bisher gesehn hab nutzen alle den Internet Explorer...


----------



## 190B (7 November 2011)

Hallo dariyos,

ich habe keinen Firefox, nur den Internet Explorer. Aber ich meine, andere User mit Firefox hätten geantwortet, daß sie dies Problem nicht hätten.


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2011)

Firefox 7.01 auf Mac --> funktioniert
Safari auf Mac --> funktioniert
Firefox 7.0.1 WinXP --> funktioniert
Internetexplorer 8 WinXP --> funktioniert

Jeder, bei dem was nicht funzt, sollte zumindest Browser und Version mit melden.


----------



## 190B (7 November 2011)

Hallo Ralle,

Daten:
Windows XP SP3 V 5.1.2600
Internet Explorer V 8.0.6001.18702


----------



## Junior (7 November 2011)

Win XP Prof. SP3
IE 8.0.6001.18702
Ich habe noch keine Ausreisegenemigung erhalten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 November 2011)

Junior; schrieb:
			
		

> Korea ist schön.
> Ich geh gleich zu Bett.





Junior schrieb:


> Win XP Prof. SP3
> IE 8.0.6001.18702
> Ich habe noch keine Ausreisegenemigung erhalten.



Ich hoffe du bist nicht in Nordkorea, da sind schon viele nicht rausgekommen. 


Safari IOS 4 und deshalb ist die Darstellung so daneben bei mir


----------



## Junior (7 November 2011)

Das mit der Ausreisegenemigung bezog sich auf das Forum.
Es wird auch immer schwerer sich über Google unangemeldet einzuschleichen.

Ich bin übrigens in Südkorea in der Nähe von Pusan. Quasi im Fadenkreuz der großen Werften.


----------



## vierlagig (7 November 2011)

sehe mit chrome 15.0.874.106 auch keine unnatürlichen verhaltensweisen


----------



## Perfektionist (8 November 2011)

closed-Treads sind hier zwar etwas ungewohnt, aber wenns zur Bündelung von Beiträgen in einen dafür vorgesehenen Thread dient - warum nicht ...

(nein - ich mach mir jetzt nicht die Mühe, die closed-Threads hier rein zu verlinken  )


----------



## poppycock (8 November 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich war sehr überrascht, als ich nach einiger Zeit mal wieder dieses Forum betrat!
Wow, das Design finde ich echt hübsch!

Dennoch habe ich eine kleine Anmerkung:
Ich habe im Firefox eine Linkliste unter der Adresszeile, sollte jeder kennen.
Die wichtigsten Seiten erkenne ich am Icon, das neben der Adresse (und neben der Linkbeschreibung) angezeigt wird, somit lösche ich die Linkbeschreibung, so dass nur das Icon von der Webseite zu sehen ist.
Schade, dass es kein spezielles Icon für das SPS-Forum gibt, bei mir sehe ich nur das blaube V von vBulletin.
Im InternetExplorer ist es auch so.
Wäre es möglich, dass ihr ein ein eigenes SPS-Forum-Icon erstellt?

Besten Dank,
poppycock


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 November 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man sich Gedanken machen, ob man den Button "Blog" in den Threads
weg nehmen sollte, im folgenden beispiel hat auch jemand beim Antworten auf den Button 
gedrückt, um auf einen Thread zu Antworten http://www.sps-forum.de/entry.php?7-isf50-03#comments


----------



## dariyos (9 November 2011)

also, hab mal recherchiert... 
Die ganzen Fehlermeldungen kommen aufgrund des "Direkt-Antworten"-Fensters. 
Dieses Fenster verträgt sich nicht mit dem Internet Explorer!
D.h es wird ne Meldung angezeigt, dass etwas im Editor steht, und man wird gefragt ob man wirklich das Fenster wechseln möchte. 
Dazu  hab ich mir folgende Lösung überlegt: In der neuen vBulletin Version  scheint das mit dem Editor sowieso noch nicht richtig zu funktionieren.  Auch die Vorschau...

Ich werde das "Direkt-Antworten"-Fenster deaktivieren und als Hack dazu installieren, sodass es unabhängig vom System läuft. 
Die  restlichen Fehler die ihr mir gezeigt habt, erscheinen laut Screenshots  nur im Internet Explorer. Tipp von mir, Firefox installieren. 
Die meisten Leute benutzen laut Statistiken immer weniger den Internet Explorer. Wozu auch... :smile:

zu  dem "Icon": Das ganze nennt sich Favicon, ist eine kleine Grafik, die  oben bei den Tabs eingeblendet wird, damit man weiss, auf welcher Seite  man sich befindet. 
Dies ist schon in Bearbeitung und wird eingebaut. 

zu  den Styles: Ich hab sehr schöne verschiedene Styles gefunden, die auch  ganz anders aufgebaut sind vom Menü her, usw. Wird ebenfalls eingebaut. 

zum Blog: ein Blog macht nur Sinn für "wichtige" Themen, die von Administrationen oder Mods erstellt werden für Neuigkeiten etc.
Ansonsten postet da jeder irgendetwas, oder Leute die sich im Forum "verirrt" haben.


----------



## OHGN (9 November 2011)

Ich habe mir die ganzen technischen Probleme mit der neuen Forensoftware nicht vollständig durchgelesen.
Bei Neuerungen sind technische Probleme meist nicht zu vermeiden und aus meiner Sicht auch akzeptabel, da Diese in absehbarer Zeit auch behoben sein werden.
Bleiben wird dieses unmögliche Design des Forums, woran auch die verschiedenen "Styles" nichts zu ändern vermögen. Das ist in Etwa so, als hätte jemand mein Wohnzimmer über Nacht mit himmelblauer Wandfarbe ausgekalkt und würde nun erwarten, dass ich mich darin wohlfühle. Ich aber ich suche stattdessen lieber meine Stammkneipe auf, weil: Die ist so geblieben wie sie mir gefällt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 November 2011)

OHGN schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Neuerungen sind technische Probleme meist nicht zu vermeiden und aus meiner Sicht auch akzeptabel, da Diese in absehbarer Zeit auch behoben sein werden.



Also ich finde technische Probleme nie akzeptabel.



OHGN schrieb:


> Bleiben wird dieses unmögliche Design des Forums, woran auch die verschiedenen "Styles" nichts zu ändern vermögen.



Nur meckern gilt nicht. Was sollte Deiner Meinung nach anders / besser sein? Und keine Sorge, Dein Wohnzimmer bleibt rosa. :razz:


----------



## Paule (9 November 2011)

Gibt es denn einen Terminplan ab wenn die Suchfunktion wieder aktiv sein soll?

Edit: Oh, ich darf nicht "TIA" eingeben sondern "TIA-Portal"


----------



## dariyos (10 November 2011)

Die Suchfunktion sollte aktiv und funktionstüchtig sein
-Sicherheitspatch Level 2 wurde installiert
-Themenstarter Kennzeichnung wurde auf Vers.: 3.2.0 geupdated, funktioniert auch
-Favicon wurde geändert: siehe links neben der Adresszeile.


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> -Favicon wurde geändert: siehe links neben der Adresszeile.



Achtung, erst den Browsercache löschen, dann kommt das neue Favicon!!!


----------



## Zefix (10 November 2011)

Wann geht die Mitgliederkarte richtigrum?
Ich mein ohne Ausloggen um die Karte zu sehen


----------



## poppycock (10 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> zu  dem "Icon": Das ganze nennt sich Favicon, ist eine kleine Grafik,  die  oben bei den Tabs eingeblendet wird, damit man weiss, auf welcher  Seite  man sich befindet.
> Dies ist schon in Bearbeitung und wird eingebaut.


Achja, Favicon heißt das Dingens!  Vielen Dank für die Umsetzung!


----------



## dariyos (10 November 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> Wann geht die Mitgliederkarte richtigrum?
> Ich mein ohne Ausloggen um die Karte zu sehen




sollte funktionieren, welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## Cerberus (10 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> sollte funktionieren, welchen Browser benutzt du?



Hab es gerade sowohl mit dem Itnernet-Explorer 8 als auch mit Chrome 15 getestet. Geht bei beiden Browsern noch nicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 November 2011)

*kein Album bei Ralle*

so sieht Ralles Profil bei mir aus.. da müssten doch Alben sein ,oder ?


----------



## dariyos (10 November 2011)

hm normalerweise schon..., muss mal gucken.


----------



## Paule (10 November 2011)

Also der Styl "Back 2 Basics" schaut echt klasse aus aber muss denn der rote Überschriftsbalken so hoch sein?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 November 2011)

Kann es sein das ich meine Signatur nicht mehr ändern kann ?????


Edit.... Sorry... geht doch über das Benutzerkontrollzentrum......


----------



## Perfektionist (10 November 2011)

täusche ich mich, oder dürfen die Avantar-Bildchen nun neue Dimensionen haben (oder hab ich da bereits in der Vergangenheit etwas verpasst?).


----------



## Ralle (10 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> so sieht Ralles Profil bei mir aus.. da müssten doch Alben sein ,oder ?



Und nun noch bei Gruppen auf Chat klicken.
Das Album scheint zum Chat zu gehören.


----------



## Zefix (11 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> sollte funktionieren, welchen Browser benutzt du?



noch FF 7.0.1
(der fragt schon dauernd wann er 8.0 insten darf)


----------



## M-Ott (11 November 2011)

Wenn man den Chat durchscrollt, dann springt es alle paar Sekunden wieder ganz nach unten, nicht nur, wenn es neue Beiträge gibt.


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2011)

*Chat*

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass man im Chat einsehen kann, was dort insgesamt gechattet wurde, also auch die Texte, die hinzukamen, während man selbst offline war. Das sollte niemanden etwas angehen, der nicht selbst online im Chat war, denn ich sehe ja wer online dabei ist und so manche Äußerung hängt auch davon ab!!! An dieser Stelle würde ich den IRC-Chat vorziehen, da dieser sich keine Texte merkt, das tut nur der benutzte Client lokal und damit hat man nur die Texte, bei denen man selbst online und sozusagen dabei war.


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2011)

*Editor*

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, gleich bei klicken auf "Antwort" in den erweiterten Editor zu kommen. Das finde ich persönlich besser, ist aber sicher Geschmackssache. Evtl. kann man das ja im Kontollzentrum auswählen?


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2011)

*Style*

Wie komt es eigentlich, dass die ganzen Icons, sowohl hier im Editor, wie auch die zur Kennzeichnung der Themen so blaß sind. Das finde ich schrecklich, vieleicht bin ich einfach zu alt dazu und meine Augen haben Probleme mit den geringen Kontrasten. Scheint aber der Microsoft- und somit auch TIA-Weg zu sein, da gehen dann halt gezwungenermaßen alle mit. Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich das irgendwann wieder mal ändert. Hoffentlich fängt Apple nicht auch noch mit den Sch... an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht gut, dass man im Chat einsehen kann, was dort insgesamt gechattet wurde, also auch die Texte, die hinzukamen, während man selbst offline war. Das sollte niemanden etwas angehen, der nicht selbst online im Chat war, denn ich sehe ja wer online dabei ist und so manche Äußerung hängt auch davon ab!!! An dieser Stelle würde ich den IRC-Chat vorziehen, da dieser sich keine Texte merkt, das tut nur der benutzte Client lokal und damit hat man nur die Texte, bei denen man selbst online und sozusagen dabei war.



Einmal finde ich den neuen Chat gut wie er ist, meiner Ansicht nach sollte er bleiben. Da kann man ja eben mal schnell etwas Austauschen
und wenn es nur ein "Hallo" oder ein Geburtstagswunsch ist. Das könnte auch dazu führen das vielleicht Threads ein wenig sauberer
von, nicht Themen bezogenen Beiträgen bleibt.
Aber....er sollte nur für Angemeldete User Sichtbar sein und desgleichen, sollten nur dann auch nur Erkennbar sein wer im Chat ist, damit meine
ich die "Wer ist Online" Liste. Ich denke alleine das es für User Problemme geben kann, wenn ein Chef sieht das sein Mitarbeiter, aus versehen
den ganzen Tag im Chat ist.
Aber den alten IRC-Chat, möchte ich erhalten sehen, dort konnte man sich im stillen Kämmerlein mit einen Freund austauschen, ohne
das es die ganze Welt mitbekommt. Er sollte als einer Art Raucherzimmer des Forums erhalten bleiben. Deshalb Unbedingt wieder den
Button für den IRC Chat wieder ins Forum einführen.


----------



## pjoddi (11 November 2011)

Zur Info:
Mitgliederkarte funktioniert auch bei mir immer noch "invers", bin ich ausgeloggt, kann ich sie sehen, bin ich eingeloggt, kommt dieser Postleitzahlen-Dialog und da ist dann trotz eingetragenen Daten Schluss.
Das ganze im IE 8.


----------



## Markus (11 November 2011)

Die Chatbox da unten ist sicher kein vollwertiger Ersatz für den IRC Chat, dafür war sie auch nicht gedacht.
Ob das Teil überhaupt einen richtigen Nutzen hat wissen wir auch nicht, Dariyos hat das Ding hat mal zum testen reingeschraubt...

Für Leute die es mit ihre Privatsphäre nicht verbeibaren können, oder Leute die aupassen müssen was sie zum wem sagen ist das natürlich der falsche Platz.
Das der alte IRC Chat in dieser Forenversion wieder intgriert wird halte ich aus zwei gründen für unwarscheinlich:
1. Der "Führung" dieser Einrichtung vertraue ich nicht - (diskussionen dazu 1. zwecklos, 2. nicht in diesem tread!)
2. Für diese Forenversion gibt es kein stabiles Plugin


----------



## Ralle (11 November 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> Die Chatbox da unten ist sicher kein vollwertiger Ersatz für den IRC Chat, dafür war sie auch nicht gedacht.
> Ob das Teil überhaupt einen richtigen Nutzen hat wissen wir auch nicht, Dariyos at das Ding hat mal zum testen reingeschraubt...



Dafür reicht das sicher.
Ich denke ohnehin, wer regelmäßig im Chat ist, geht eh i.d.R. über einen eigenen Client da rein, aber zum Reinschnuppern, war es doch ganz hilfreich, daher --> Schade, aber nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## vierlagig (11 November 2011)

> 10-11, 17:20dariyos
> 
> nicht registrierte user können den chat sowieso nicht sehn, und der chatlog sollte alle 12 std refreshed werden.



wird er nachweislich nicht!

deswegen bleibe ich bei meiner aussage:



> 10-11, 17:08vierlagig
> 
> den chatlog kann ich so nicht unterstützen
> 
> ...



dazu kommt, dass sich die "chatBox" nicht merkt, dass man sich beim letzten besuch ausgeloggt hat.
standard sollte offline sein.


----------



## bits'bytes (11 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> Die Suchfunktion sollte aktiv und funktionstüchtig sein



Hallo,
leider funktioniert die Suchen nach "b&r" nicht mehr..... früher gefunzt. Kann man das wieder hinbiegen ? Mich würde auch interessieren warum das nicht geht ? Ist das wegen dem kurzen Suchstring ?

Danke
bg
bb


----------



## dariyos (11 November 2011)

@vierlagig:
alle 12 std refresh sollte *ab jetzt* funktionieren, musste noch etwas einstellen..
alle nicht registrierten user können den chat *nicht* sehen, dazu kommt, wenn ihr *abgemeldet* seid, werdet ihr den chat auch nicht sehn können. 

@ralle,
1. vllt findest ja unten n anderen style, wo dir gefällt... die jetzigen styles sind eben so...  "modern" 
2. ich versuche die funktion vom button "erweitert" auf den "antworten" button zu übertragen. 

@pjoddi
Mitgliederkarte is noch "Baustelle" ..

@bits bytes
suche: du musst mehr als 3 zeichen eingeben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (12 November 2011)

Was ich gut fände, wenn in der "Direkt antworten" Eingabemaske die Option für die Code-Tags eingeblendet würden.

Hingegen könnte man die Einstellfelder für Schriftart und Größe dort entfernen. Ich finde die Schriftart sollte nur in Ausnahmefällen umzustellen sein, bzw. wenn dies überhaupt notwendig ist. Um Texte hervorzuheben reichen imho fett/kursiv/unterstrichen aus. Beim Zitieren ist das etwas unübersichtlich wenn man die Tags entfernen muss, und außerdem macht es die Seite unruhig wenn verschiedene Schriftarten verwendet werden.

Ich weiß nicht ob das möglich ist, aber die Syntax-Hervorhebung für php-Code wird hier im Forum eher selten verwendet. Vielleicht könnte man das ja durch ein extra Tag für Siemens-AWL (wird denk ich mal am häufigsten verwendet) und SCL bzw. ST einbauen. SCL/ST sind bezüglich der Schlüsselworte ja annähernd gleich.


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2011)

ich will nicht bei jedem refresh im chat online sein - das ist fUck


----------



## Zefix (12 November 2011)

öhm, nur weil du den Chat siehst bist doch nicht gleich online "im" chat. 
erst im Vollmodus.


----------



## vierlagig (12 November 2011)

Zefix schrieb:


> öhm, nur weil du den Chat siehst bist doch nicht gleich online "im" chat.
> erst im Vollmodus.



es gibt zwei modi - logged in und logged off ... standard sollte immer das sein, was man beim letzten mal gewählt hat und bei neuem besuch logged off und wenn ich hier falsch liege und zu empfindlich bin dann könnt ihr mich alle mal!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> .......und zu empfindlich bin dann könnt ihr mich alle mal!.....


 was mit Dir eigendlich los ???? Bleib mal etwas entspannter bei dieser Thematik.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2011)

er hat schon ganz recht und meine volle zustimmung, so ein Protokoll kann einen sehr zum Nachteil ausgelegt werden. Ich spreche da aus erfahrung, wie dir bekannt ist.

70 bis 80% der Beiträge sind hier, Geschäftlicher Natur, bei mir ist das Forum einfach so den ganzen Tag mit durchgelaufen, auch während der Arbeistzeit, ich habe da aber
nicht permanent reingeschaut nur nicht jeder Chef will und kann das auch verstehen, sei es auch wegen des begrenzten Horizontes.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> er hat schon ganz recht und meine volle zustimmung, so ein Protokoll kann einen sehr zum Nachteil ausgelegt werden. Ich spreche da aus erfahrung, wie dir bekannt ist.
> 
> 70 bis 80% der Beiträge sind hier, Geschäftlicher Natur, bei mir ist das Forum einfach so den ganzen Tag mit durchgelaufen, auch während der Arbeistzeit, ich habe da aber
> nicht permanent reingeschaut nur nicht jeder Chef will und kann das auch verstehen, sei es auch wegen des begrenzten Horizontes.



Niemand zwingt dich etwas in den Chat zu schreiben... und es wird nur 12 Stunden gespeichert oder bis 25 weitere Berichte geschrieben worden sind. Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht. Was du in den Treads schreibt ist faktisch für immer gespeichert.... auch mit Datum und Uhrzeit und jeder der dir an die Karre pinkeln will kann feststellen das es während der Arbeitszeit passiert ist...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es gibt zwei modi - logged in und logged off ... standard sollte immer das sein, was man beim letzten mal gewählt hat und bei neuem besuch logged off und wenn ich hier falsch liege und zu empfindlich bin dann könnt ihr mich alle mal!



es geht um den "Logged Modi", da kann mann ungewollt reinrutschen. Das Wort "Chat" während der Arbeitszeit wird bei 150% der Arbeitgeber als Negativ bewertet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> es geht um den "Logged Modi", da kann mann ungewollt reinrutschen. Das Wort "Chat" während der Arbeitszeit wird bei 150% der Arbeitgeber als Negativ bewertet.




Ich glaube ich verstehe da zu wenig von... LoggedIn. LoggedOut.Sichtbar, Unsichtbar. Hab ich mich nie drüm gemümmert. Kann auch daran liegen das ich in den letzen Jahren immer Arbeitgeber hatten denen es im Grunde egal war was ich machte hauptsache die Arbeit wurde fertig bzw. die letzen 3 Jahre hatte ich ja nicht mal mehr einen Arbeitgeber


----------



## dariyos (12 November 2011)

@vierlagig: also, ich hab das jetzt so eingestellt, dass man zuerst immer ausgeloggt ist,.. hoffe damit ist nun alles geklärt...

@rostiger Nagel: ich versteh das trotzdem irgendwie nicht, was genau ist gemeint mit "ungewollt reinrutschen"...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2011)

Mann klickt unbewusst mal drauf und ist dann 12 h in einen  Chat eingelogt. 
Und dieses wird dann später so interpretier, als ob man einer Unterhaltung
gefolgt ist und nicht seine Arbeit erledigt hat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> Die Chatbox da unten ist sicher kein vollwertiger Ersatz für den IRC Chat, dafür war sie auch nicht gedacht.
> Ob das Teil überhaupt einen richtigen Nutzen hat wissen wir auch nicht, Dariyos hat das Ding hat mal zum testen reingeschraubt...



Hallo,

der Ottonormalbenutzer ist es gewohnt, dass 1. er und 
jeder andere Teilnehmer nur das zu sehen bekommt, was 
während seiner Anwesenheit geschrieben wird und 2. dass 
er nach xx Minuten Untätigkeit wieder ausgeloggt wird. 

Dass die Unterhaltung für jeden Unbeteiligten einsehbar ist,
muss zumindest jedem bewusst sein. 

Das Ausloggen bei Untätigkeit machen die meisten Chat-
betreiber schon wegen der Ressourcen, die unnötig belegt 
werden, aber vermutlich fällt das im Forum hier nicht so ins 
Gewicht.

Aber mal sehen, manchmal ist eine mässige Lösung besser 
als keine.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mann klickt unbewusst mal drauf und ist dann 12 h in einen  Chat eingelogt.
> Und dieses wird dann später so interpretier, als ob man einer Unterhaltung
> gefolgt ist und nicht seine Arbeit erledigt hat.



Hallo Helmut,

das sieht man nicht, oder? Angezeigt werden ja nur die 
"Äußerungen" und solange Du nichts schreibst, wird 
auch nichts protokolliert. Das Gedöhns mit "meldet sich an"
und "hat sich abgemeldet" habe ich jetzt hier nicht gesehen.


----------



## Markus (12 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> *Mann klickt unbewusst mal drauf* und ist dann 12 h in einen  Chat eingelogt.



Also meinen Kunden erklär ich immer: "Wir können die Maschine zwar idiotensicher machen, aber vollidiotensicher geht einfach nicht!"
Nimm den Vollidiot nicht persönlich, aber mehr fällt mir dazu grad nicht ein...


@dariyos
kümmer dich erst mal ums wesentliche, die fressen dich sonst scheibchenweise auf...


----------



## Markus (12 November 2011)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Ottonormalbenutzer ist es gewohnt, dass 1. er und
> jeder andere Teilnehmer nur das zu sehen bekommt, was
> ...



sollen wir das kind einfach "shoutbox" nennen? 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoutbox


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> sollen wir das kind einfach "shoutbox" nennen?
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoutbox



ja, das würde passen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2011)

@Markus, ich nehme nichts persönlich, ich weiß ja wo es herkommt 

So wie es jetzt ist, mit dem bewußten Einlogen find ich es gut, das war aber vorher
nicht so und deshalb die Kritik von mir und 4L. Ein wenig dürfen wir doch kritisieren,
nimm das bitte nicht persöhnlich, es soll ja nur zum Ziel führen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2011)

das ganze finde ich jetzt etwas über das Ziel hinausgeschossen .... aber egal .... ich kann damit leben....


----------



## zotos (12 November 2011)

Ich denke das mit dem Design liegt auch an den neuen Bildschirmen. Bei meinem aktuellen Notebook mit LED Technik und dem ganzen neu modischen Gedöns sind die Farben mehr als ausreichend kräftig und kontrastreich. Beim Vorgänger sieht es deutlich blasser aus.

Im gr0ßen und ganzen finde ich die Veränderungen sehr gut. Auch das Markus extra jemanden dafür abgestellt hat ist sehr gut.


----------



## Voxe (12 November 2011)

Hallo,

ich stelle mal ein Bespiel.
Der Arbeitgeber, stellt Internet zur Arbeitslösung und Wissenserweiterung zur Verfügung. So weit so gut.
Nun, kann man dies privat nutzen, oder war es beruflich? Wo, ist die Grenze ???

Klar, es ist mein Beispiel, ist wohl jedem klar.

Von dieser Sicht, sollte nix, über eine gewisse Zeit geloggt werden. Das ist einfach meine Sicht. Ein Chat, für kleine Probleme, sehe ich für sinnvoll an, aber bitte nicht lange loggen.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Voxe (12 November 2011)

und eine Frage,

was bewirkt der Knopf *los* ???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> und eine Frage,
> 
> was bewirkt der Knopf *los* ???



Das ist die Sicherheitsfreigabe, die für den rostigen Nagel eingebaut 
wurde, damit er nicht versehentlich im Chat landet. 

Unter uns:  [Los] sucht den links davon eingegebenen Text.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 November 2011)

*Navigationsleiste oberhalb der Werbebanner*

Ich navigiere gern mal über die dynamische horizontale 
Navigationsleiste.

M. E. fände es besser/ergonomischer, wenn diese unter 
dem Bannerblock platziert wäre.


----------



## M-Ott (17 November 2011)

Das "neue Beiträge"-Fenster auf der Startseite zeigt Beiträge teilweise nach über 15 Minuten noch nicht an.

Ich korrigiere: 40 Minuten


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Das "neue Beiträge"-Fenster auf der Startseite zeigt Beiträge teilweise nach über 15 Minuten noch nicht an.
> 
> Ich korrigiere: 40 Minuten



Das habe ich auch gestern gesehen, da hat ein User auf ein Thema geantwortet und ich konnte diesen neuen Beitrag nicht lesen, wenn
ich über das Menü "Was ist Neu" ausgewählt habe.


----------



## dariyos (17 November 2011)

-Mitgliederkarte sollte nun funktionieren
-Tabs in der Naviliste hinzugefügt
-Tapatalk App fürs Forum integriert

vBGooglemap Member Edition ist in Bearbeitung und wird (bald) mit der jetzigen Mitgliederkarte ersetzt


----------



## SoftMachine (17 November 2011)

Hallo dariyos !
Leider kommt´s nun verstärkt auf. Was muss ich tun ?
Gruss


----------



## dariyos (17 November 2011)

Du kannst da leider gar nichts machen, liegt am Server.. Ich werd mir die Prozesse anschauen. Müssen evtl. aufrüsten..


----------



## SoftMachine (17 November 2011)

OK, danke
gruss


----------



## winnman (18 November 2011)

den Forums Pfad würde ich mir auch unter den Werbebannern wümschen, sonst weiter so, das mit der Augenkrankheit ist Gewöhnungssache (Wird wohl mein Augenarzt als Berufskrankheit diagnostizieren )


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 November 2011)

So gefällt mir das Forum mit den Menü's. Danke!


----------



## M-Ott (21 November 2011)

Beim Klick auf "Antworten" folgende Fehlermeldung erhalten:


> *Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf*
> 
> 
> Dein Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.
> ...


----------



## OHGN (21 November 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> (...)
> Das der alte IRC Chat in dieser Forenversion wieder intgriert wird halte ich aus zwei gründen für unwarscheinlich:
> 1. Der "Führung" dieser Einrichtung vertraue ich nicht - (diskussionen dazu 1. zwecklos, 2. nicht in diesem tread!)
> 2. Für diese Forenversion gibt es kein stabiles Plugin



zu !.) Das dümmste was ein Administrator jemals an geistigem Dünnschiß abgelassen hat.
        Markus, schäme Dich!

zu 2.) Es genügt ein Link, Plugins brauchen wir hier nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 November 2011)

OHGN schrieb:


> zu !.) Das dümmste was ein Administrator jemals an geistigem Dünnschiß abgelassen hat.
> Markus, schäme Dich!



Na, wieder mal ein paar Bier zuviel heute? :sm19:



OHGN schrieb:


> zu 2.) Es genügt ein Link, Plugins brauchen wir hier nicht.



Ein Plugin hätte den Vorteil, dass man nur unter dem 
angemeldeten Namen in den Chat kommt, und nicht als 
dssd_wq2ewd oder ähnlich.


----------



## Question_mark (21 November 2011)

*..*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Das der alte IRC Chat in dieser Forenversion wieder intgriert wird halte ich aus zwei gründen für unwarscheinlich:
> 1. Der "Führung" dieser Einrichtung vertraue ich nicht - (diskussionen dazu 1. zwecklos, 2. nicht in diesem tread!)
> 2. Für diese Forenversion gibt es kein stabiles Plugin



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, der Chatbereich hat sich wohl unter neuer Leitung irgendwie verselbstständigt. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (22 November 2011)

Wenn ich bei der Mitgliederkarte auf eine Fahne zeige, ändert sich zwar der Mauszeiger aber das war es dann auch schon.
Sollte dann nicht der Namen des Users angezeigt werden?


----------



## nico (22 November 2011)

Also bei mir funktioniert es


----------



## Heinzzweidrei (23 November 2011)

Bei mir auch. Ich kann aber auch das hier empfehlen.


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie komt es eigentlich, dass die ganzen Icons, sowohl hier im Editor, wie auch die zur Kennzeichnung der Themen so blaß sind. Das finde ich schrecklich, vieleicht bin ich einfach zu alt dazu und meine Augen haben Probleme mit den geringen Kontrasten. Scheint aber der Microsoft- und somit auch TIA-Weg zu sein, da gehen dann halt gezwungenermaßen alle mit. Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich das irgendwann wieder mal ändert. Hoffentlich fängt Apple nicht auch noch mit den Sch... an.



Hab grad gesehen, dass die Kennzeichnung von Unterforen mit neuen Beiträgen kräftiger wurde. TOPP!!!!


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen, dass die Kennzeichnung von Unterforen mit neuen Beiträgen kräftiger wurde. TOPP!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 15946



aber nicht in allen designs - nutze vb4 standard...


----------



## 190B (25 November 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen, dass die Kennzeichnung von Unterforen mit neuen Beiträgen kräftiger wurde. TOPP!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 15946



Bei den Blauen passt es auch, bei den roten ist es genau andersherum (gelesene kräftig).


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> aber nicht in allen designs - nutze vb4 standard...



Ich nutze auch vB4 Standard und es funktioniert.


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ich nutze auch vB4 Standard und es funktioniert.



ab und zu mal F5 drücken ... ja, jetzt bei mir auch -> wird langsam...


----------



## vierlagig (25 November 2011)

das rot der "wichtigen" gelesenen ist viel zu kräftsch ... wird da grad im hintergrund noch gebastelt?


----------



## dariyos (25 November 2011)

passt es jetzt?

nochmal F5 drücken!


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> passt es jetzt?
> 
> nochmal F5 drücken!



*ACK*  Jepp!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2011)

Das jetzt in der Startseite angezeigt wird, wer am Tag so Online war finde ich nicht so glücklich!
Muss da sein, das ist doch die letzten Jahre auch ohne gegangen.


----------



## dariyos (28 November 2011)

Verfolgungswahn?


----------



## bike (28 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> Verfolgungswahn?


 
Ja? 


bike

P.S: jetzt muss man mindestens 10 Zeichen eingeben; ja muss das sein?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2011)

Ja, kannst du irgendeinen Grund anbringen, wozu das gut sein soll.

Da bin ich sogar mit dem Herrn Bike mal einig!


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2011)

ich will den alten petrolfarbenen : rolleyes : smiley zurück - sofort! :?


----------



## chrigu (28 November 2011)

wenn ich nach neuen Beiträge suche dann sind die Briefsymbole neben dem Titel verkehrt. Das heisst die ungelesenen sind offen und die gelesenen sind geschlossen!


----------



## dariyos (28 November 2011)

chrigu schrieb:


> wenn ich nach neuen Beiträge suche dann sind die Briefsymbole neben dem Titel verkehrt. Das heisst die ungelesenen sind offen und die gelesenen sind geschlossen!




und genau so ist das richtig herum..


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> und genau so ist das richtig herum..



und jetzt den  smiley


----------



## dariyos (28 November 2011)

vierlagig, ... 

manchmal bin auch ich nicht in der Lage, dir jeden Wunsch zu erfüllen, so leid es mir tut!


----------



## winnman (28 November 2011)

Der unterschie zwischen ungelesenen und gelesenen Forenordnern ist meiner Meinung nach noch deutlich mit zu geringem Farbumschlag (lässt sich zwar ein Unterschid erkennen, aber ein Farbumschlag wär da wohl besser) so ganz grob: rot = ungelesen blau = gelesen und das optimum: grün = geantwortet.

ist ja hier: wünsch dir was oder?   :sc1:

Danke aufr jedenfall, ist schon viel besser als direkt nach der Umstellung, und man kann fast schon wider damit leben.


----------



## dariyos (28 November 2011)

also zu den ICONs, da wird sich nichts mehr verändern, hab mir schon die Mühe gemacht die Buttons einzufärben, komplett neue ICONs werd ich nicht erstellen. Hab wichtigeres zu tun als auf solche "Kleinigkeiten" zu achten...

Die Farbunterschiede sind bei jedem "normalen"-Bildschirm deutlich.

und vierlagig kriegt sein Smiley nur, wenn er sich beim nächsten Treffen outet. :s12:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2011)

dariyos schrieb:


> und vierlagig kriegt sein Smiley nur, wenn er sich beim nächsten Treffen outet. :s12:



Das ist aber jetzt ein wenig zu viel verlangt, was ich so gehört habe ist der Hetero!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das jetzt in der Startseite angezeigt wird, wer am Tag so Online war finde ich nicht so glücklich!
> Muss da sein, das ist doch die letzten Jahre auch ohne gegangen.




Hab ich da schon wieder was verpasst ??? Ich seh nur wer aktuell online ist.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hab ich da schon wieder was verpasst ??? Ich seh nur wer aktuell online ist.....



Stasi 2.0 lässt grüssen....
Ist glücklicherweise schon wieder entfernd.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2011)

Was passiert jetzt eigendlich mit dem Blog ? Irgendwie steht da nix vernüftiges drin. Ich bin immer noch dafür das Ding für Normaluser zu sperren .....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und jetzt den  smiley



dariyos du hast echt ne Menge geschafft.... vor nicht ganz 4 Wochen wollte sich der 4L noch die Seele aus dem Leib kotzen.... heute fehlt ihm nur noch so ein alberner Smilie. Respekt !!! Und wie immer im Leben : Alles wird gut


----------



## vierlagig (29 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> dariyos du hast echt ne Menge geschafft.... vor nicht ganz 4 Wochen wollte sich der 4L noch die Seele aus dem Leib kotzen.... heute fehlt ihm nur noch so ein alberner Smilie. Respekt !!! Und wie immer im Leben : Alles wird gut



welche seele?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> welche seele?



das schwarze "etwas" tief in dir drin


----------



## vierlagig (29 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> das schwarze "etwas" tief in dir drin



man findet sich einfach mit gegebenheiten ab...
man kann sich ja nicht ewig aufregen und das mit dem smiley ist für mich auch schon gelöst


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> man findet sich einfach mit gegebenheiten ab...
> man kann sich ja nicht ewig aufregen und das mit dem smiley ist für mich auch schon gelöst




man könnte aber auch mal zugeben das es gar nicht so schlecht ist  ..... für umsonst .....


----------



## vierlagig (30 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> man könnte aber auch mal zugeben das es gar nicht so schlecht ist  ..... für umsonst .....



ich dachte, das sei nach etwas über 9000 beiträgen klar?
wäre es total gegen meine natur oder meine vorstellungen wäre ich wahrscheinlich schon in einem concept-forum oder so...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> man könnte aber auch mal zugeben das es gar nicht so schlecht ist  ..... für umsonst .....



Aber die Kritik hat dazu geführt das einige Punkte doch verbessert wurden. Auch wenn es der Besuch 
dieses Forums nichts kostet, sehen die Leute aus dem Webebanner es gerne, wenn es gut besucht wird. 
Werben die hier eigentlich kostenfrei oder entrichten die eine Kleinigkeit
Ein Besuch des Forums hängt davon ab, wie die Qualität ist, dazu gehört die äußere Form und die Qualität
der Antworten die man hier bekommt, die ist oft sehr hoch, also bringen wir User auch schon einiges mit ein. 
Nur so zum drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 November 2011)

Kritik ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung ...... aber gleich kotzen find ich dann doch etwas übertrieben  .... aber lassen wir das jetzt. Jetzt ist ja (fast) alles gut 

Natürlich kostet die Werbung für die Werbenden. Markus finanziert damit u.a. die Serverkosten. Ob das kostendeckend ist weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Aber die Kritik hat dazu geführt das einige Punkte doch verbessert wurden. Auch wenn es der Besuch
> dieses Forums nichts kostet, sehen die Leute aus dem Webebanner es gerne, wenn es gut besucht wird.
> Werben die hier eigentlich kostenfrei oder entrichten die eine Kleinigkeit
> Ein Besuch des Forums hängt davon ab, wie die Qualität ist, dazu gehört die äußere Form und die Qualität
> ...



Also hier im Süden zwischen Alb und Bodensee läuft das *so*.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kritik ist ja auch völlig in Ordnung ...... aber gleich kotzen find ich dann doch etwas übertrieben  .... aber lassen wir das jetzt. Jetzt ist ja (fast) alles gut



Die Trägheit des Menschen stellt sich immer gegen Änderungen. 
Die einen gehen mit, die anderen fort.  



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Natürlich kostet die Werbung für die Werbenden. Markus finanziert damit u.a. die Serverkosten. Ob das kostendeckend ist weiss ich nicht.



Da bleibt hoffentlich auch noch etwas "übrig". 
Mit Idealismus alleine hat man nichts zu Beißen.


----------



## vierlagig (1 Dezember 2011)

klassischer Fall von "für die Tonne": "ähnliche Themen" das jetzt beim ersten posting angehangen wird...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (1 Dezember 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> klassischer Fall von "für die Tonne": "ähnliche Themen" das jetzt beim ersten posting angehangen wird...




Ganz meine Meinung  .. war aber ein netter Versuch


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Dezember 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> klassischer Fall von "für die Tonne": "ähnliche Themen" das jetzt beim ersten posting angehangen wird...



Abgesehen davon, dass nur grob geschätze 10 bis 20 % 
der Links überhaupt relevant sind – übel finde ich, dass der
Eintrag oberhalb der Signatur steht und auf den ersten Blick 
dem Themenersteller zugeordnet wird. 

Weiter bin ich der Meinung, dass eine solche Funktion nur 
sinnvoll ist, wenn die Links anhand der vom Ersteller 
genannten Stichworte ermittelt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2011)

Bitte die Funktion sofort wieder abschalten, das ist völlig daneben.


----------



## Paule (1 Dezember 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> klassischer Fall von "für die Tonne": "ähnliche Themen" das jetzt beim ersten posting angehangen wird...


Absolut!
Ich will selber entscheiden was in meinem Thread verlinkt wird.


----------



## 190B (1 Dezember 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Absolut!
> Ich will selber entscheiden was in meinem Thread verlinkt wird.



*ACK* Kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Markus (1 Dezember 2011)

kann ich mal nen screenshot sehen? ich lick grad nicht was ihr meint...


----------



## vierlagig (1 Dezember 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> kann ich mal nen screenshot sehen? ich lick grad nicht was ihr meint...



das wohl schönste beispiel: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....ion-Prozente-statt-Karten&p=364137#post364137


----------



## Markus (1 Dezember 2011)

ach du scheisse!
ja, das muss raus...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2011)

Gerne auch mal als Screenshot


----------



## dariyos (1 Dezember 2011)

ist draussen.


----------



## Michael.Uray (2 Dezember 2011)

> [h=2]vBulletin-Systemmitteilung[/h] 	 		 			Du darfst nur 1 Nachricht(en) alle 10 Minute erstellen.



Ich bin ja nicht der schnellste Tipper, aber ist das nicht etwas übertrieben bei PMs?


----------



## Paule (3 Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich bei einer PM direkt antworte erscheint die Antwort nicht im Postausgang, sie erscheint eigentlich nirgendwo. 
Dass der Posteingang beantwortet wurde erkenne ich nur an dem grünen Pfeil.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2011)

einblick in die danke-übersicht fehlt noch!


----------



## M-Ott (5 Dezember 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> einblick in die danke-übersicht fehlt noch!


Die fehlt mir auch noch, aber ich fürchte, da können wir noch länger warten:


dariyos schrieb:


> *Aktueller Stand der neuen Software:*-Beitrags-Danke - Ansicht zu: "Auf welchen Beiträgen man sich bedankt hat, bzw. bei welchen sich die anderen bei dir bedankt haben" _*"noch nicht verfügbar*_"


@dariyos:
Wie ist denn da der Stand? Kommt das irgendwann wieder?


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Die fehlt mir auch noch, aber ich fürchte, da können wir noch länger warten:
> 
> @dariyos:
> Wie ist denn da der Stand? Kommt das irgendwann wieder?



wenn wenigstens der workaround vom letzten update noch funktionieren würde...


----------



## dariyos (7 Dezember 2011)

MichaelUray schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht der schnellste Tipper, aber ist das nicht etwas übertrieben bei PMs?




habs jetzt mal auf 3 Minuten gestellt.


----------



## dariyos (7 Dezember 2011)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Die fehlt mir auch noch, aber ich fürchte, da können wir noch länger warten:
> 
> @dariyos:
> Wie ist denn da der Stand? Kommt das irgendwann wieder?




muss dazu den neuen Beitrags-Danke hack installieren, der die Beiträge mit anzeigt.

der ist momentan auf Englisch, aber normalerweise sollte es kein Problem sein ein deutsches Sprachpaket für den Hack zu installieren

kümmer mich morgen mal drum. 

bzgl. der Suchfunktion: wird nach Bedarf umgestellt / verbessert...


----------



## dariyos (7 Dezember 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei einer PM direkt antworte erscheint die Antwort nicht im Postausgang, sie erscheint eigentlich nirgendwo.
> Dass der Posteingang beantwortet wurde erkenne ich nur an dem grünen Pfeil.



nicht? wie siehts bei den anderen aus?

bei mir jedenfalls gehts...


----------



## dariyos (8 Dezember 2011)

wegen dem *"+Antworten" *Button:

hab herausgefunden, dass nur bei nem Doppelklick der Button funktioniert... warum auch immer 

ne andere Lösung gibt es noch nicht

könnte auch den Button löschen, aber da muss ich wieder im Template herumspielen und beim nächsten Update wär der wieder da... 

also Doppelklick auf "+Antworten" oder im Direkt Antworten Fenster auf "Erweitert" um zum großen Editor zu gelangen.


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2011)

doppelklick is guuuut.
wenn man's weiß...


----------



## MSB (8 Dezember 2011)

Das ist jetzt zwar eher ein sehr allgemeines Problem, aber scheinbar hat die neue Forensoftware dies von der alten geerbt,
ich habe immer mal wieder "Datenbankfehler", wobei das hier schon seit Urzeiten so ist, dass das immer mal wieder vorkommt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2011)

Die Darstellung verstehe ich nicht, ist die forumssoftware überfordert?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Dezember 2011)

Mit den Blog, müsstet ihr euch mal etwa überlegen, der wird ja gerade zugespammt
http://www.sps-forum.de/blog.php


----------



## dariyos (12 Dezember 2011)

um das Verhalten des Servers besser zu beobachten (da es zurzeit häufiger zu Datenbankfehlern kommt) habe ich mal die Chatbox vorerst deaktiviert.


zum Blog: Spam wurde gelöscht und der Benutzer ByronTom gesperrt.


----------



## 190B (12 Dezember 2011)

Beim Ausprobieren der neuen Funktionen ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

Es wurden von den 62 Benutzern Online auf der ersten Seite nur 2. Benutzer angezeigt (siehe Anhang).
Auf der 2. Seite nur der gesperrte User Byron Tom.
Auf der 3. Seite als erster wieder Byron Tom und dan ging es normal weiter.

Als ich später noch mal schaute, ähnliches Verhalten, Ungereimheiten immmer bei Byron Tom.


----------



## 190B (12 Dezember 2011)

Ich meine bei der alten Boardsoftware gab es schon mal die Anfrage, ob man die Online-Anzeige gesperrter Benutzer nich ausblenden kann. Vielleicht der rechte Zeitpunkt, dieses Thema nochmals an zu gehen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Dezember 2011)

190B schrieb:


> Beim Ausprobieren der neuen Funktionen ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
> 
> Es wurden von den 62 Benutzern Online auf der ersten Seite nur 2. Benutzer angezeigt (siehe Anhang).
> Auf der 2. Seite nur der gesperrte User Byron Tom.
> ...



Genau das meinte ich in Beitrag #163, merkwürdig...merkwürdig


----------



## Paule (13 Dezember 2011)

190B schrieb:


> Als ich später noch mal schaute, ähnliches Verhalten, Ungereimheiten immmer bei Byron Tom.


Das kann ich so bestätigen.
Hat "Byron Tom" etwa ein Virus eingeschleust?


----------



## dariyos (13 Dezember 2011)

nein, der hat über einen bot spam verschickt und ruft wahrscheinlich per script die seite auf, da der user gesperrt ist sieht er die meldung zugriff verweigert. darum kommt kein spam mehr über den user..


----------



## 190B (13 Dezember 2011)

Hallo dariyos,

heute morgen noch mal geschaut, wieder das gleiche mit ByronTom. Bei anderen gesperrten Benutzern (die berühmten 4Buchstaben+3Ziffern) tritt
dieser Effekt nicht auf. Bei dem Screenshot von RN aus dem Beitrag #163 ist mir dann aufgefallen, daß der Benutzer, bei welchem die Auflistung auf Seite 1 endet, einen "Instant Messenger"-Eintrag hat wie ByronTom.
Deswegen nochmals die Frage: Kann man gesperrte Benutzer nicht komplett rausschmeißen bzw. überhaupt nicht mehr zur Anzeige bringen?


----------



## dariyos (13 Dezember 2011)

kann den benutzer jetzt auch löschen, dann wird er nicht mehr angezeigt... 

soll ich


----------



## 190B (13 Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du es machst komme, bekommst Du auch ein Danke. Und lösche am besten die anderen Kandidaten gleich mit....


----------



## dariyos (13 Dezember 2011)

byrontom wurde gelöscht, ist halt die frage, ob die sich dann wieder übern bot neu registrieren und wieder anfangen zu spammen... 
deswegen lass ich die anderen user mal auf gesperrt, die werden ja nicht bei "wer ist online" angezeigt .... (normalerweise)...

war ja nur bei byrontom (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege)


----------



## vierlagig (14 Dezember 2011)

oh, es passiert was aber leider funktioniert die suchanfrage "suche alle erhaltenen danke" noch nicht
aber gut zu wissen, dass es in arbeit ist!


----------



## dariyos (14 Dezember 2011)

Jup bin noch dran


----------



## MRose (20 Dezember 2011)

Die Suchmaske ist unglücklich gestaltet. 

Nach Eingabe der Suchkriterien und klick auf Suchen gabs kein Ergebnis. Es gab auch keine Fehlermeldung, sondern es wurde einfach wieder die Suchmaske angezeigt. Erst nachdem ich auf die Idee gekommen bin weiter nach unten zu scrollen, hab ich die grafische Sicherheitsprüfung gesehen. Dummerweise wird die beim Ausblenden der Suchoptionen mit ausgeblendet. Die Prüfung sollte IMHO im Bereich "Beiträge suchen" platziert werden.


----------



## dariyos (22 Dezember 2011)

normalerweise steht die Fehlermeldung immer ganz oben, da steht dann drin, dass du die Sicherheitsabfrage eingeben musst. Eine andere Platzierung ist ohne Veränderung des Templates nicht möglich. 

zum Beitrags Danke Hack bzgl. der abgegebenen und erhaltenen Danke: hab noch keine richtige Lösung dafür gefunden, da der Hack falsch codiert wurde, bzw. Tabellen fehlen und falsch verlinkt wurde, deswegen kommt: 

 			Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen. 				


müssen noch etwas warten, bis der hack neu codiert ist. Geduld...


----------



## dariyos (27 Dezember 2011)

da es vermehrt spams gegeben hat, hab ich n addon eingebaut, dass spamer die sich per spambot anmelden sofort blockiert..

 mal sehn wie das ding funktioniert... 3 spammer wurden heute schon blockiert 

auf der mainpage seht ihr unten ne statistik "Spam-O-Matic"


----------



## 190B (27 Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade im Beitrag Spam-Schleuder ins Blaue geschossen und das Team gelobt... Da "outest" Du Dich.

Frage: Was soll die Verlinkung?


----------



## dariyos (27 Dezember 2011)

Die Spamsoftware greift dann an, wenn sich einer per Spam Bot versucht, anzumelden. D.h es gelingt demjenigen erst gar nicht sich anzumelden und somit bekommen wir kein Spam (per Bot) - hoff ich. 

zur Verlinkung, ich weiss noch nicht ob die Verlinkung pflicht ist, hat wohl der coder direkt in das hack eingebaut, damit man weiss wo man diese software findet, muss mal nachlesen ob ich die verlinkung auch rausmachen darf. wenn nichts drin steht, hau ich die verlinkung einfach raus 


edit:

Werbung ist draussen


----------



## 190B (30 Dezember 2011)

*Datenbankfehler*

Kann es sein, daß die alten Probleme mit der neuen Software doch nicht ganz beseitigt sind? Ich bekomme in den letzten Tagen immer öfter den Datenbankfehler bzw. es werden mir gelesene Beiträge als neu angezeigt oder öfter beim Klicken bzw. auf die "Forums"-Schaltfläche alle (auch neue) Beiträge als gelesen angezeigt werden.


----------



## dariyos (2 Januar 2012)

ja das richt ich noch... liegt an der max user connections.. (schätz ich mal) ... d.h es greifen mehr user aufs forum wie zugelassen, dadurch dass dann nicht alle verbindungen sofort geschlossen werden kommt es zu einem datenbankfehler ...


----------



## dariyos (3 Januar 2012)

Der Datenbank Fehler sollte behoben sein.. Hab die max User Connections erhöht.. Ansonsten nochmal melden


----------



## vierlagig (3 Januar 2012)

und die danke-suche?


----------



## dariyos (3 Januar 2012)

Kommt... Der Tag hat leider nur 24 Std...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Januar 2012)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und die danke-suche?



... für jede weitere Frage danach streicht Dir dariyos 
mindestens 100 Deiner "Danke" aus der Datenbank.


----------



## dariyos (3 Januar 2012)

Ohne diese Fragen wärs ja langweilig und ich hätte viel zu wenig zu tun 

Aber mal so nebenbei...
Wisst ihr warum ein Tag nur 24 h hat??


Weil ein Kasten Bier auch nur max. 24 Flaschen hat


----------



## 190B (3 Januar 2012)

Also müssen wir Dir nur einen größeren Kasten besorgen?


----------



## dariyos (3 Januar 2012)

Dann müssten wir ja noch länger "arbeiten"..

Ne ne bin damit zufrieden


----------



## M-Ott (4 Januar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... für jede weitere Frage danach streicht Dir dariyos
> mindestens 100 Deiner "Danke" aus der Datenbank.


Dann lös ich 4L jetzt ab, bei mir kann dariyos das nämlich nur einmal machen! 
Was ist denn jetzt mit der "Danke"-Suche?
Ich hoffe, das ist ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste!


----------



## dariyos (4 Januar 2012)

*..noch im Aufbau:*
-Suchfunktion verbessern *in Arbeit*
-Beitrags-Danke Übersicht *in Arbeit*


wenn mich noch einer ärgert gibts dieses jahr nichts mehr


----------



## dariyos (4 Januar 2012)

die Danke-Suche funktioniert doch jetzt: was habt ihr denn? ....


darunter geht ihr in euer Profil, dann auf "über mich" und dann seht ihr die Beitrags Danke übersicht:
Suche nach abgegebene Danke
Suche nach erhaltene Danke...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Januar 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Dann lös ich 4L jetzt ab, bei mir kann dariyos das nämlich nur einmal machen!
> Was ist denn jetzt mit der "Danke"-Suche?
> Ich hoffe, das ist ganz oben auf der Prioritätenliste!



vierlagig, was haben wir jetzt gelernt?

Künftig werden wir nicht sechs Wochen betteln, sondern 
gleich die Respektsperson M-Ott rufen.


----------



## Paule (4 Januar 2012)

dariyos schrieb:


> die Danke-Suche funktioniert doch jetzt: was habt ihr denn? ....


Hehe, gestern ging es noch nicht. 
Optimal wäre, wenn man die Suche wahlweise Beitragsbezogen als auch Datumsbezogen einstellen könnte.
Hintergrund: Wenn viel später mal ein "Danke" auf einen Beitrag abgegeben wird, der schon ein "Danke" bekommen hat, ist das jetzt nur am Zähler erkennbar. (war aber früher auch so)


----------



## RobiHerb (4 Januar 2012)

Ich könnte mir eine neue Rubrik vorstellen:

"Anfänger fragt".

Hier kann jeder Anfänger seine "dummen" Fragen stellen, ohne Gefahr, auf Suchfunktion und anderes verwiesen zu werden. Antworten können User mit sozialer Ader. Für die ersten 5 neuen von ihm eröffneten Themen sollte ein Neuling immer hier landen.

Begründung: In letzter Zeit gibt es immer mehr Themen der Art "Ich weiss von nix, lese auch keine Bücher, möchte aber mal die Experten ..." oder "ich mache gerade meine Hausaufgaben, habe aber im Unterricht geschlafen und brauche Hilfe".


----------



## Cassandra (4 Januar 2012)

dariyos schrieb:


> die Danke-Suche funktioniert doch jetzt: was habt ihr denn? ....



...ist aber im Moment noch vom Style abhängig...


----------



## 190B (4 Januar 2012)

Cassandra schrieb:


> ...ist aber im Moment noch vom Style abhängig...



Kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich benutze den "blue style" und damit habe ich diese Funktion nicht. Habe mir schon 'nen Wolf gesucht. Danke für den Hinweis...


----------



## dariyos (4 Januar 2012)

Ah ok wird korrigiert...


----------



## M-Ott (5 Januar 2012)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> vierlagig, was haben wir jetzt gelernt?
> 
> Künftig werden wir nicht sechs Wochen betteln, sondern
> gleich die Respektsperson M-Ott rufen.


Schade, die Wahl zum User des Jahres ist schon rum.

Mein Vorschlag: Ihr schickt mir in Zukunft Eure Wünsche per PN und ich poste sie dann hier im Forum als meine eigenen.

Vielleicht habt Ihr dariyos auch zuviel geärgert?!


Cassandra schrieb:


> ...ist aber im Moment noch vom Style abhängig...


dariyos wusste ja, dass ich blue style 2 benutze.


----------



## dariyos (5 Januar 2012)

nun auch für alle styles ..


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (5 Januar 2012)

Wurde glaube ich schonmal geschrieben, aber das Fenster mit den neuen Beiträgen hinkt teilweise der Zeit etwas hinterher. 

Dann habe ich manchmal noch etwas Mühe bei Posts mit Zitaten. Kann aber in der alten Version schon so gewesen sein oder aber auch an mir liegen.
Ist manchmal arg schwer einen solchen Post zu formatieren, da der Cursor ständig wieder ins Zitat reinspringt, oder aber Text beim Einfügen ganz ans Ende setzt.


----------



## dariyos (6 Januar 2012)

dass die neuen beiträge nicht sofort da sind hängt mit dem cache speicher zusammen, das ist aber normal...geht nicht anders, da die datenbank so groß ist ... deshalb dauert es einbisschen bis der server alle daten verarbeitet...

wegen dem zitieren, was fürn browser benutzt du denn?
kann mir auch nicht genau vorstellen was du meinst, evtl screenshots... mh


----------



## Schnick und Schnack (6 Januar 2012)

dariyos schrieb:


> dass die neuen beiträge nicht sofort da sind hängt mit dem cache speicher zusammen, das ist aber normal...geht nicht anders, da die datenbank so groß ist ... deshalb dauert es einbisschen bis der server alle daten verarbeitet...
> 
> wegen dem zitieren, was fürn browser benutzt du denn?
> kann mir auch nicht genau vorstellen was du meinst, evtl screenshots... mh




Jap, hast recht, lag am Browser.
Die Norweger wieder mal....... *kopschüttel* (Opera, ist halt Standard bei uns......)


----------



## dariyos (6 Januar 2012)

Neues zur Suchfunktion: Ab Sonntag findet ihr auch Wörter mit 3 Buchstaben! Der neue Suchindex wird seit Donnerstag Nacht erstellt... Also noch bis schätzungsweise Sonntag gedulden damit die Suche komplett funktioniert ..

Edit: Suchindex wurde erstellt!


----------



## M-Ott (12 Januar 2012)

Im IE9 fehlen die Überschriften bei den Tabs, jeder Tab ist mit "sps-forum.de" überschrieben und auch der Explorer selbst zeigt als Überschrift nur die Adresse an.


----------



## dariyos (19 Januar 2012)

firefox zeigt mir die forennamen an, die forensoftware ist für den IE nicht wirklich kompatibel..


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2012)

*HTML-Code in Beiträgen zulässig?!*



dariyos schrieb:


> die forensoftware ist für den IE nicht wirklich kompatibel..


kann ich bestätigen, es gibt noch viele weitere Darstellungsfehler im IE.. 

Was ich aber eigentlich anmerken wollte:
Ist das bekannt und beabsichtigt, daß man nun Beiträge mit direkten HTML-Tags formatieren kann und z.B. "endlich" richtige Tabellen einfügen kann? Kann man womöglich mit bestimmten HTML-Tags das Forums-Layout zerschießen?

Siehe z.B. hier:


Hermann schrieb:


> AnzahlBestellNr SiemensZustandArtikelbeschreibung16NH1802-0EAGebraucht OK
> Sinaut ST1 TIM + Rack für Montage
> 
> 2
> ...



Gruß Harald


----------



## dariyos (25 Januar 2012)

ist bekannt und beabsichtigt..(ist ja nur von Vorteil, oder?)..

wüsste jetzt nicht wie bzw. waurm man das Forendesign mit html tags zerschießen könnte/sollte...


----------



## PN/DP (25 Januar 2012)

dariyos schrieb:


> ist bekannt und beabsichtigt..(ist ja nur von Vorteil, oder?)..


OK, die neue Möglichkeit, richtige Tabellen zu erzeugen, finde ich ja gut.
Allerdings ist das doch bestimmt noch nicht alles, was nun an (ungefiltertem?) HTML-Code zugelassen wird?



dariyos schrieb:


> wüsste jetzt nicht wie bzw. waurm man das Forendesign mit html tags zerschießen könnte/sollte...


Ich möchte jetzt nicht das Einfügen von absichtlich fehlerhaftem HTML-Code oder von Scripten und anderem aktiven Inhalt in Forumsbeiträge ausprobieren oder Styles umdefinieren oder iFrames oder XSS-Sachen ...
hier nur mal ein paar Links zum sensibilisieren:

http://www.webmaster-resource.de/gefahrlichen-code-aus-benutzereingaben-filtern-mit-php.php 


> Theoretisch ist es möglich, dass ein Benutzer Ihres Formulars durch seine Angaben die komplette Ausgabe eines Gästebuches oder Forums zerstören kann, indem er im Formular HTML-Code eingibt.



http://www.forumwissen.com/2011/02/was-sind-bb-codes/ 


> Da die Webseite im Browser als HTML aufgebaut angezeigt wird, ist es nicht sinnvoll HTML als Eingabesprache den Usern zu gestatten. Wenn man HTML generell erlauben würde ist es *aus mehreren Gründen gefährlich:*
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBCode 


> Das Herausfiltern von gefährlichen HTML-Tags (bei gleichzeitigem Erlauben von ungefährlichen) kann sich nämlich leicht als fehlerträchtig oder unzureichend erweisen.



Harald


----------



## dariyos (26 Januar 2012)

da hast du allerdings recht, ich nehm die php und die html funktion raus. nur bb code reicht erstmal...


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (27 Januar 2012)

Hi Administratoren,
wenn ich auf Beiträge in diesem Forum klicke zeigt mein Vierenscanner immer folgende Meldung:

Eine Webseite, die ein hohes Risiko darstellt wurde gesperrt.
Der Zugriff auf "fc.webmasterpro.de/counter.php" wurde gesperrt
weil "Mal/HTMLGen-A" auf der Webseite gefunden wurde.

Auf anderen Webseiten kriege ich diese Meldung nicht.
Ich denke ich melde Euch das mal.

Gruß FA


----------



## dariyos (27 Januar 2012)

Fehler sollte behoben sein


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (28 Januar 2012)

Ist behoben, 
danke und Gruß, FA


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Januar 2012)

ist das eigentlich bei anderen auch, das bei "Wer ist Online", bei großer Regrestierte Benutzer, keine ordentliche Anzeige
durchgeführt wird. Manchmal ist es so das bei über 30 auf der ersten seite vlt. 10 angezeigt werden.


----------



## SoftMachine (5 Februar 2012)

ich weiss nicht, ob es schon mal genannt wurde:
beim Profilaufruf wird unter "Mitgliederkarte" stets "10 Benutzer im Umkreis von 25 km Radius des Benutzers" angezeigt, auch wenn gar kein anderer da ist oder der Benutzer sich in die Karte gar nicht eingetragen hat


----------



## IBN-Service (14 Februar 2012)

Was mir aufgefallen ist:
Antwortet man auf einen Beitrag, gibt es die Option "Vorschau" nicht (mehr)?


----------



## SoftMachine (14 Februar 2012)

Doch, du musst auf "Erweitert" klicken


----------



## 190B (1 März 2012)

Bei mir tritt in den letzten Tagen wieder verstärkt der Datenbank-Fehler auf. Hat jemand auch dieses Problem?


----------



## SoftMachine (1 März 2012)

Jo, offenbar konnte die Server-Kapazität noch nicht erweitert worden, wie es bereits in einem der letzten Beiträge genannt wurde.


----------



## dariyos (29 März 2012)

Spam-O-Matic Addon vorerst mal deaktiviert...

Grund: macht manchmal komische Sachen...


Update: Sicherheitspatch 4.1.7 Patch Level 4 installiert.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2012)

Wieso ist im linken Text (ganzer Bildschirm) 2x das Wort Profibus zu lesen ?
 Ist das nur bei mir so ?


----------



## M-Ott (19 April 2012)

CODE-Button im "Direkt antworten" Fenster ist wieder verschwunden.

( 47 )


----------



## dariyos (19 April 2012)

wieder drin.


----------



## dariyos (19 April 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wieso ist im linken Text (ganzer Bildschirm) 2x das Wort Profibus zu lesen ?
> Ist das nur bei mir so ?
> Anhang anzeigen 17165
> Anhang anzeigen 17166



hast auch n link zu diesem Text?


----------



## dariyos (19 April 2012)

das Forum wurde jetzt noch zusätzlich optimiert und sollte nun schneller laufen, bzw einen Datenbankfehler verhindern


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Mai 2012)

Hallo, werden jetzt die Geburtstage nicht mehr auf der Startseite des Forums angezeigt ?


----------



## SoftMachine (7 Mai 2012)

Dieser Teilnehmer z.B. hat heute laut Kalender und auch gem. seinem Profil Geb.
http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php/3660-Friedrich-Alexander
aber keine Anzeige


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Mai 2012)

Habt ihr mal in den Blog geschaut ? Vollgemüllt ..... Ich bin immer noch der Meinung das Ding zu schliessen bzw. nur für Admins und Mods die dann was auch immer da reinpinnen können.


----------



## Krumnix (8 Mai 2012)

Das stimmt. Ich würde den Blog erst freischalten, wenn derjenige mindestens 10 Beiträge im Forum verfasst hat. Ganz sperren oder entfernen finde ich nicht so gut


----------



## dariyos (10 Mai 2012)

*Update - Sicherheitspatch: 4.1.7 Patch Level 5*

Blog *voerst* mal deaktiviert, da zuviel Spam, und "sinnlose" Nutzung des Blogs. 

sogut wie alle die da bisher etwas gepostet haben, haben sich "verirrt" und Themen gepostet, die eigentlich ins Forum gehören.

*Geburtstage* werden angezeigt, aber nur bei aktiven Usern! 
User gelten erst dann als aktiv, wenn sie die letzten 60 Tage, mal hier im Forum *angemeldet* waren.


----------



## SoftMachine (10 Mai 2012)

dariyos schrieb:


> *Geburtstage* werden angezeigt, aber nur bei aktiven Usern!
> User gelten erst dann als aktiv, wenn sie die letzten 60 Tage, mal hier im Forum *angemeldet* waren.



ah, danke dariyos


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Juni 2012)

ich hab vergeblich die Forenregeln gesucht. Bin ich blind? oder haben wir keine (mehr). Ich denke, als ich mich anmeldete, da gab es sowas, zumindest im Anmeldedialog und danach meine ich, wären sie auch noch irgendwo zugänglich gewesen.


----------



## dariyos (21 Juni 2012)

http://www.sps-forum.de/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_vb3_board_usage


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Juni 2012)

dariyos schrieb:


> http://www.sps-forum.de/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_vb3_board_usage


Ich dachte eher an sowas:
http://www.juraforum.de/muster-nutzungsbedingungen-forum/?gclid=CKH3s7n33rACFQpd3wodTk7W2w

z.B.


> 1. Als Nutzer verpflichten Sie sich, dass Sie keine Beiträge veröffentlichen werden, die gegen diese Regeln, die guten Sitten oder sonst gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstoßen. Es ist Ihnen insbesondere untersagt,
> 
> beleidigende oder unwahre Inhalte zu veröffentlichen;
> Spam über das System an andere Nutzer zu versenden;
> ...


Aber wenn wir ohne auskommen, umso besser...


----------



## SoftMachine (27 Juni 2012)

hallo Dariyos,

Ich vermisse seit einigen Tagen die Mitgliederkarte !

Weisst du was Näheres ?

gruss


----------



## dariyos (28 Juni 2012)

jup, hatte die karte deaktiviert... läuft wieder.


----------



## SoftMachine (28 Juni 2012)

dariyos schrieb:


> jup, hatte die karte deaktiviert... läuft wieder.



Jo, danke,
war gerade drauf    :s12:

Gruss


----------



## M-Ott (15 September 2012)

Ist eigentlich schon jemandem aufgefallen, dass im 'Mobile Style' nicht 'Letzter Beitrag' steht, sondern 'Letzte Beitrag'?


----------



## MRose (1 Oktober 2012)

Bei der Anmeldung gibt's folgende Info:


----------



## PN/DP (5 Oktober 2012)

Heute habe ich mit JesperMP beinahe zeitgleich einen Beitrag geschrieben. Im Thema entscheidet die Forumssoftware, daß Jesper den Beitrag #10 und ich den Beitrag #11 habe, in der Themenliste wird allerdings Jesper als letzter Poster (des Beitrags #11) angezeigt.

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 November 2012)

Hallo Kollegen.

Bin ich eigendlich der einzige der mit der SuFu nicht so ganz klar kommt ?

Beispiel. 

Ich gebe in der Suchfunktion "C++" ein. Ergebnis : kein Treffer
Ich gebe bei google "C++ SPS-Forum ein". Ergebnis : mehrere Treffer

Wie kann das sein ?


----------



## hovonlo (12 November 2012)

Das mit dem C++ hat mich jetzt auch interessiert. Wenn ich in der erweiterten Suche nicht als Suchbegriff, sondern als Stichwort C++ eingebe und dann die Suche starte erhalte ich 10 Treffer. In jedem dieser Treffer findet sich dann auch "C++".

Aber ist das denn dann kein Suchbegriff??


----------



## PN/DP (1 Dezember 2012)

Hat sich schonmal jemand die 'Wer ist online?'-Seiten angeschaut?

Gerade eben:
Seite 1: erste 2 User (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)
Seite 2: erste 3 User
Seite 3: erste 4 User
Seite 4: erste 20 User
Seite 5: zweite 20 User
Seite 6: leere Seite
Seite 7: auch leer
...
und dann nochmal wahllos Seite 4, Seite 2, Seite 5 ... bringt wieder total andere Ansichten ... konfus.

PS: mit Firefox 16.0.1

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Dezember 2012)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen, das muß
irgendwie mit gesperrten Usern zu-
sammen hängen. 
Wenn da einer in der Liste auftaucht, 
herrscht totales Chaos.


----------



## Chräshe (3 Januar 2013)

*Bewertung von Beiträgen (Thema bewerten)*

Hallo Ihr, 

hier im Forum gibt es bereits die Möglichkeit, ein Thema zu bewerten.  
 Leider wird das so gut wie nicht gemacht. :-(

 Wahrscheinlich liegt das daran, dass die Bewertung aktuell bei der Suche noch nicht berücksichtigt wird. Ich meine, dass man in der vorigen Version, die Themen nach der Bewertung sortieren konnte.

 Besteht die Möglichkeit, das wieder zu aktivieren?  

 Auch interessant wäre, wenn man einzelne Beiträge bewerten könnte. Bei sehr langen Themen wäre es sehr nützlich, wenn man nach der Bewertung filtern könnte...

 Gruß
 Chräshe


----------



## Manfred Stangl (7 Januar 2013)

*mehr als 100%*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich hab´s auf die Schnelle nicht gesehen, dass es schon wer bemerkt hat: (jetzt bei einer aktuellen Umfrage)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Januar 2013)

Manfred Stangl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab´s auf die Schnelle nicht gesehen, dass es schon wer bemerkt hat: (jetzt bei einer aktuellen Umfrage)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 19387



Guten Morgen,

wenn mehrere Antworten gegeben werden dürfen ...


----------



## hucki (4 Februar 2013)

Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd:
Geht nicht in eine Zeile -> wieso?


----------



## SoftMachine (25 Februar 2013)

.
Hallo,
ich hatte das Phänomen, das Beiträge ausgeblendet bleiben und
erst später wieder auftauchen:   HIER


----------



## Perfektionist (11 März 2013)

anstupf:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....-geht-hier-im-Forum-nicht?p=433132#post433132


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2018)

Mir ist seit einiger Zeit aufgefallen, dass die Membermap nicht mehr richtig angezeigt wird. Sie ist verdunkelt und blendet "For development purposes only" ein.

EDIT:
Ok, gerade gelesen:


> Google _Maps_ is no  longer free. You have to associate a credit card so that you can get  billed if your site has requests that exceed the $200







Eine Frage am Rande, warum sind einige Member eigentlich hellgrün?


----------



## pjoddi (21 August 2018)

Vermutung: Hellgrün = gerade online?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 August 2018)

> Vermutung: Hellgrün = gerade online?



Ja, scheint so zu sein.


----------

